# Griffin - 18 months...please critique!



## mnbue (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all, I was hoping to get some honest feedback on my 18 month old dog's structure. 

As background, we bought him from a show breeder, but looking for more of a pet than show prospect. His dam's sire was German show line, but otherwise he's from American and Canadian lines. However both sides of his pedigree are full of tracking/herding/SchH titles, which prompted us to get him into some training. We've been doing Schuthund for about 8 months now, and he's doing much better than we expected! We've done seminars and spoken to a lot of experienced people, and although he's the only show line dog in the club, I'm getting pushed on several fronts to see if he'd pass a breed survey etc. He's apparently got more drive and stronger nerves than is typical in show line dogs, and he really enjoys his bite work  

So I've posted some pics below - let me know if they're not good enough to critique. Sorry for any problems with the stack - I didn't have help (and I've never done it before), and although he was great about staying put, I couldn't get him to look up and interested (he's got that "what the **** are you doing to me?" look)...so I posted a couple non-stacked shots that hopefully suggest his normal movement and expression. Obviously the ones with snow on the ground aren't recent...he was about 13 months old in those shots.

I don't harbor aspirations of him being a star in the conformation ring (he's much too big for starters...70 cm at the withers and 96 lbs already) but I'm curious nonetheless. Obviously we're looking more at SV conformation, if that makes a difference. Many thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know enough about GSD's to critique them.
i like your dog. there's a lot of show dogs that
are Schutzhund trained.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't really critique, but that second pic of him stacking is way overdone. 
His back hock should be perpendicular to the ground at a 90 degree angle, and on his other leg, the foot should be aligned with his penis. 
When they're overstretched like that, it makes them look terrible. In all the other photos though, he's beautiful. 
Honestly, I don't think I've seen an American line dog doing SchH before.


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Very good coloring. I like his face/mask. Great looking dog.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice looking, where did he come from?? and what is his pedigree?? I love seeing who is producing that which I like


----------



## mnbue (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think he's very handsome too, but I'm biased 

He's from Destiny Ridge Shepherds, here on Vancouver Island, BC. His pedigree is online: Pedigree: paris/giago litter

Thanks for the input about stacking him. Most of the criticisms about amateurs trying to stack seemed to be that they weren't stretched enough - I guess I overcompensated! Do you think the other "stacked" photo is close enough for someone to critique his build, or should I try again?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

When you are stacking, be sure to do it in a field or flat surface with good sun. Most of these pictures are in poor light or with too many obstructions to give a fair critique. Best case is to have one person stack, the handler out front of the dog so the dog has his focus up ahead and a third person take the photo. Do it in good sun and change up the direction a couple times so you can see which light exhibits your dog the best. 

This dog has a bit of rear and hock (common in your American lines) so I wouldn't overdo it with the stretching. His reach is long also so don't stretch him out. Front seems slightly bridged in a few of them so when you are stacking, make sure to keep his feet pointed out ahead and his legs perpendicular with the ground. Use a fur saver or thin leather collar when you are stacking. The thick collar makes his neck skin bunch up and makes him look heavier/loose. Seems a little down on his feet so try to stack him on sturdy ground. Feet look better in the kitchen table picture. Good expression and pigment so take your pictures in good light to showcase that color. Perhaps you could ask your club to help you with stacking the next time you go. It's better to stack when the dog is a bit tired.


----------

